# Prayers for Chris Orr's family



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just told that Chris Orr's (coso) father was in a terrible buggy wreck on Monday and is in ICU in crictical condition. Please keep him and their family in your prayers.

I know both personally and Chris's dad is one of the kindest gentlemen you will ever meet. 

Chris, 
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I so hope your father will recover and please tell him I'm praying for his recovery.
Kaye


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Same here. Sorry to hear about this Chris. All our prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Our thoughts and prayers are with you also. Camille


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear this, you all will be in my prayers.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Prayers and our thoughts are flowing from N. Texas.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Praying for you and your family Chris. Tammy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh that's terrible, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he is ok. Two of my does are from his farm.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

That is just awful, I'm so sorry for your dad. We will be praying for him...


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Prayers going up here for y'all as well...


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Autumn


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats terrible news, sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

:sniffle My thoughts and prayers are with you and you family.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm sorry. Praying for your family!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope everyone is doing ok. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family during this hard time.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris , Sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry Chris. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Christy


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh no, you certainly have our prayers as well.

tracy


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Chris, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad! He will surely be in our prayers, Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope your dad will heal well. I'll keep him in my prayers. Kathie


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm praying for your dad Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Praying for you and your family Chris.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks all for the prayers. He is in stable condition right now but still in ICU. He has a severe head trauma with bruising of the brain. He has all kinds of staples and sutures on the left side of his face and neck. He is responding a little to us, the therapist got out of him his name, where he lived, and a few other things. They keep him sedated because he tries to take his feeding tubes, and IVs out. He is off the ventilator. He is doing a lot better then we expected. When they took him off the ambulance and loaded him on the helicopter they told my uncle that they didn't expect him to survive the trip. We have been blessed though both of my kids were with him when it happened and both escaped with just a few bruises. Dad does not have any broken bones. He picked the kids up to go down the road to my sisters house. Going down the hill to there house the one of the shalves came down and the buggy got up against the horse, and at that point they had a runaway because the horse was trying to get away from the buggy. At the bottom of the hill is my sisters driveway. The horse was used to turning there and he did. At that point the buggy flipped. It is in 3 different pieces. My sister was there and called 911 immediately. Thank you all for your prayers !! Just keep them coming !!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm glad that he is doing as well as he is and will definitely pray for him!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my am so glad your children are OK and prayers are still flowing.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear a good update  we will continue to be lifting him up in prayer.


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou for the update, we'll continue to pray for him.


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family!
Deb


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Dad, is in Rehab now. Still at the hospital. But hopefully we will be able to bring him home this weekend. He still has a feeding tube in, they have been working with him to swallow correctly, but they don't know if it his brain not telling him to swallow or if it is damage to the muscles of the neck. Supposed to do a test today with electrodes. It is still bruised pretty bad. He can walk some by himself and the therapy seems to be helping a lot. He is getting stronger physically and mentally every day. Sounding more like dad, but still has some memory problems, and still talks out of his head some. They tell us that is because the left temporal lobe controls language, and that he may be thinking right, but it just comes out wrong. They are telling us that once the bruise on the brain heals completely he should come back to normal. Thought I would give you an update and I thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Great news Chris. Praying that he continues to improve.
Terry


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful news, Chris!! He's got a lot of folks saying many prayers for his recovery! Tell him I SAID he better stick to his old broke mare and stay away from those young ones! There does come a time in your life that you don't bounce anymore, you just kinda' splat and it hurts worse. Don't ask me how I know! 

Lots of good wishes and prayers still coming your way.
Kaye


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

That's wonderful that he is doing so well! My cousin had a car accident and about a week later he had a brain bleed. He, too, couldn't talk right, or write, just wrote random things and was very upset about it. Then he would just count and stuff. Also, one side of his face drooped, and he couldn't smile right. Anyway, he fully came out of it, it took his face muscles longer than anything, but they too came back fully.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad to hear how much your dad's improved, Chris! Yes, we will continue to send up lots of prayers for his full recovery.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

prayers and thoughts still flowing from here. So glad to hear of his continuing improvements.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

More prayers sent his way! I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Wonderful news Chris!

I will continue to keep all of you in my prayers. 

Sara


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderfull news, but How scary for your children seeing him get hurt. Thankfully they didn't get injured. Hang in there. 
Sherrie


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

That is Great news  We will continue to pray for a quick healing and a FULL recovery.


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

will be praying
Deana


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

This is wonderful news, I will continue to pray for a rapid recovery.


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

That's great news!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris, I am just now reading this thread and am so sorry this happened but also glad it was not worse. Prayers and thoughts your way.

I have left temporal lobe damage also. I have spoken of my Bipolar, but I also have damage of the left temporal lobe which causes my seizures. It was a closed head injury. I do have periods of aphasia and hear and smell things that are often not there. Also, i have to edit my posts for weird word choices and spellings because my fingers don't type what i am thinking. It takes me extra time to post because of this. It is something that can be worked through and improved on so stay positive about your dad. The brain is miraculous.


----------

